# Gas Ice Augers



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

I must have has bad luck with the stikemaster 2 hp. Bought it years back , and You had to push down, and the motor lacked power. Returned it and got the 3 horse jiffy, and it's worked fine since. It cuts with only the weight of the auger. As far as speed, my buddy has the 10 inch, and it cuts just as fast. It's been around for over 50 years. That's got to say something right there.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Two Time, My 2HP SM cuts great with absolutely no down preasure.
I think your pilot point was either dull or you got a monday/friday model.


----------



## CMFish51 (Feb 24, 2003)

Patch - You do have one heck of a Swiss Cheese maker there, worked great on the 2 foot + of ice. Thanks again everybody!

Corey


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Lots of good info here. Anything else for the ice shoppers?


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Yeah, here is a tip.......go ELECTRIC !!! Stay away from the gas / oil b.s.:lol:


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I talked to a sales person from strike Master about there electric...was thinking of one for perch fishing when the ice is over a foot....that way people wouldn't be affended like some when you fire up a gas auger....the rep told me the amount of use I would give it would be to much and it wouldn't hold up for that many holes through the season.....recommended staying with the gas....said the electric is more for the ocassional fisherman!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

> I agree 8" is plenty, and then some.


Well, I guess I am in the minority. I have a 10inch Jiffy and I drill 3 holes side by side, then chip out the middle so I have 1 large hole to look into. 



> you can land any fish in michigan through a 8" hole with the execption of a sturgon.


Not if you are throwing a spear at a nice fat pike.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

"Occasional" ???, I've drilled over a dozen holes through 20"+ of hard ice on one charge and that is plenty for ANY fishing I've done in the last forty years. If I need more, drop in another battery pack and off I go again. No gas, oil, mixing, leaking, stinking, broken throttle cables, iced up controls, etc. etc. etc.    :fish2:


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey Whale 
Was wondering if ya liked your electric auger.  
Btw I have the strikemaster,if I ever get another one it won't be a strikemaster.

hoffie


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I've got 15 years on my Jiffy model 30 10". A clutch spring broke in it a few years ago. Jiffy sent me a new clutch ass'y which I installed myself. It's pretty beat up from the years of use, but still runs good with the original spark plug.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Has anyone experienced the difference between the Jiffy "Stealth" cutting tip and the cutting tip on the "Legend" series? Looks virtually the same to me for $30.


----------

